# Abschäumer nachbau



## vann (20. Apr. 2011)

hi,
Ich hab die Suche benutzt und schon einiges darüber gelesen nur komme ich nicht weiter.
Ich möchte einen Abschäumer ohne Strom betreiben (darf auch schmal und bis 70 cm hoch sein) als Bsp. dachte ich an die FEBI TURBOCLEANER G65 oder Protein - X Compakt - Eiweißabschäumer. 

Hab so in etwa mit DN 100 und 75 sowie 50 rohren zusammen gebaut hier eine Skitze vom ganzen, leider kommt nur Wasser und kein Schaum hindurch.
Medium 15030 anzeigen
Als Pumpe dient eine 9000l/h sowie eine zweite mit venturi am ausgang.

neheme jeden weiteren tip an wie man das ganze verbessern könnte das es endlich funktionieren würde. 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Echinopsis (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Abschäumer nachbau*

Scheint wohl ziemlich speziel zu sein Deine Frage.

Evtl hat ja ein Techniker hier noch eine Idee?


----------



## Olli.P (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Abschäumer nachbau*

Hi,

von solchen EWS hab ich leider keine Ahnung, aber so wie ich das sehe, läuft da "nur" Wasser von einem Rohr ins andere.................. 

Müssen da nicht noch irgendwelche Prallkörper drinne sein............ 

Zumindest mein ich sowas schon mal irgendwo hier geseh'n zu haben. 

Vielleicht mal nicht nur lesen und auch mal ein paar Bilder angucken?


----------



## Nikolai (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Abschäumer nachbau*

Hallo,
ich habe zwar auch keine Abschäumererfahrung, aber an meinem Wasserfall sehe ich, inwieweit das Wasser schäumt. Die Schäumung ändert sich täglich, weil die Schaumbildung wohl stark von der Bakterienentwicklung abhängig ist. Bei guter Wasserqualität, mit wenig Nährstoffgehalt wird wohl auch kaum eine Schaumbildung zu beobachten sein, und wenn, ist er nur wenig beständig. Ein Transport durch eine Rohrleitung zum Ausfluß dürfte den Schaum sich auflösen lassen.
Bei Deiner Skizze dürfte das Wasser an den Rohrwänden herabgleiten. Auch da löst sich eventuell vorhandener Schaum auf.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Koipaar (27. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Abschäumer nachbau*

Hallo (wie auch immer dein Name ist),

der Abschäumer benötigt auf jeden Fall Prallkörper (beim meinem Taifun ist es __ Hel-X). Hier eine schnelle Schemazeichnung, falls du nicht damit klar kommst, einfach fragen.

Grüße vom Rhein, Christoph


----------

